# Fable - February/05 to April 26/08 :(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

There was a fateful kijiji ad 

_2 female fancy rats, 2 female degus, free for pets or feeders_

The rats were first come, first served. :shock:

Wonderful moon picked them up and fostered them and met me the next day on the subway line. The 2 girls were over 2, and smelt terrible, and were obviously neglected but that soon changed. They were named Saffi and Fable. Fable was a cinnamon agouti with sad â€œI could tell you talesâ€ eyesâ€¦hence the name. She had injuries or muscle weakness and wasnâ€™t able to walk properly. She would flatten out like a starfish and drag herself along on her belly. She was always rather thin compared to her stocky black variberk sister Saffi. 
Eventually she was able to walk and then even run, but would often still flatten out at times. After her extreme fear went away she became sooo sweet and gentle. Saffi was her protector and friend/sister, and Fable was always nearby.
Fast forward 8 months from when I got them, and poor Saffi has a huge mammary tumour but is doing very very well for 34 months. Fable sadly had recently developed auricular polyps which we got under control and then she developed an abscess on her jaw. It didnâ€™t respond to treatment at all, and got infected badly. She was still doing well and fighting but I decided to make that decision for her, since she would be sick and suffering soon.

On Thursday night I had her and Saff out on the bed while I slept. Saffi ended up curled up sleeping in the ferret cuddle cup but Fable insisted she must sleep laying over my neckâ€¦I didnâ€™t sleep well but I think she did.

My sweet Fable was the most peaceful rat with no ego whatsoever. She lived to love, and be loved. Saffi and I will miss you terribly Coffee Rat #1. :heart:

Saffi and Fable just home


















Fable was able to climb the chair herselfâ€¦a big accomplishment for a girl who couldnâ€™t climb over my arm for the longest time. J


















Finally those eyes are starting to relax









So very comfy









Fable and Saffi in their new Wonderrodent Cube


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Aw sweetheart I'm so sorry for poor Fable. But at least she got to experience your love and caring and live as happy of a life as she could have. I really really like your signature quote though. I wish you all the best. <3


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  they were very lucky girls to have found you.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree, what lucky girls to have found you.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

They are beautiful girlies, and I'm sure you made her life happy for the time you had her and she was able to go peacefuly


----------

